# Progesterone pessaries refused by GP



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I recently discovered I am pregnant again after miscarrying once before.  Ppl on FF have suggested I ask my GP for progesterone pessaries because of my infertility history and previous miscarriage, so I did and was refused as they said there is no evidence they help.  Is this right and am I being over the top requesting them? I fell pg naturally, but I know that part of my fertility issues a couple of years ago was low progesterone.  I feel really worried that I am going to miscarry again and that it might be due to not being given progesterone support?  Can you suggest what I can do? Your help will be greatly appreciated and give me peace of mind.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The embryo's HCG secretion and the corpus luteum, as you fell naturally, will be producing progesterone to support the pregnancy. Many clinics now stop IVF protocol progesterone support at the BFP.
There are differences in practice.

If you are worried, you could ask a fertility clinic for advice. Perhaps get a progesterone blood test done and see if your levels are high enough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks so much Hazel - I really appreciate your help with this - I spoke to another GP today and he explained the same as you so I feel much better now.

Thanks again for your support and help.

xxxxxxx


----------

